# Sailing and learning English



## Sailor99 (Jan 23, 2010)

I’m looking to work in the sailing environment like charter base, ship maintenance, sailing etc.

My objective: To improve my English while working and living among English speaking people (socializing in combination with my favourite hobby, sailing)

I am 50 years old, live in Switzerland and plan my sabbatical from 12. May until end of July. I' m looking forward your feeback. Will my dream come true!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet sailor99!


----------



## Sailor99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry this was the wrong froum rubrik


----------

